

The Building Block Web - bootload
http://staynalive.com/articles/2009/10/15/web-3-0-the-building-block-web/

======
Scriptor
Note to the blog's owner: I do not like getting a popup thrown in my face
telling me I'm "required" to login via Facebook.

